# My husband wants to separate :(



## lynnamos88 (Feb 23, 2010)

Me and my husband have been married for 2 almost 3 years and he recently wants to separate. Is a separation good or does it lead to divorce? I am confused about his relationship with my so called friend. They talk everyday and then some. I don't know what I need to do to get her out of the picture, I have confronted them both and they insist that they are just firends talking and that there is nothing going on there. My question is do I need to worry about it or am I making a big deal out of 2 friends talking? I am not against him having girls as friends but when he talks to them more then me then to me there is something going on there.
Thank You:scratchhead:


----------



## can'tbelieveit (Dec 8, 2009)

lynnamos88 said:


> Me and my husband have been married for 2 almost 3 years and he recently wants to separate. Is a separation good or does it lead to divorce? I am confused about his relationship with my so called friend. They talk everyday and then some. I don't know what I need to do to get her out of the picture, I have confronted them both and they insist that they are just firends talking and that there is nothing going on there. My question is do I need to worry about it or am I making a big deal out of 2 friends talking? I am not against him having girls as friends but when he talks to them more then me then to me there is something going on there.
> Thank You:scratchhead:


If you feel uncomfortable with their friendship and neither one wants "end" it, then....I think you know the answer. Sounds a little fishy to me....


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

I would be worried about it, and I am wondering what reason your husband has given for wanting to separate.


----------



## lovesick (Feb 27, 2010)

I think they are both lying to you.Why can't she come to your home and talk to the 2 of you together and the 3 of you hang out as friends.Why just the 2 of them and your the odd man out.If nothing is going on great,then they can add u to the mix.If not then be very suspicious about them.


----------

